# My Fish Room



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

The room is approximately 12ft X 12ft and has 2 floor drains. One drain in the center of the room and one in the back corner where there is a shower with just a curtain. I have removed the shower head and adapted to use my one length of my python hose. I am currently running 13 aquariums. 220g (72x24x30), 100g (60x18x21), 90g (48x18x24), 2x 55g (45x12x21), and 8x 29g (30x12x18). My collection includes Africa, Asia, and S. America.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally got a chance to view your fish room, nice job and collection of fish. The narration was also well done so thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Deeda said:


> Finally got a chance to view your fish room, nice job and collection of fish. The narration was also well done so thanks for sharing!


My pleasure. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## rolf.miles (Nov 25, 2020)

you have a very nice setup, and the video is super useful


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Looking forward to this guy putting on some size.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Very cool, and it looks like you've put in a lot of work to make it all happen. There's definitely a lot of action going on in that fish room!


----------

